# a few pictures



## Thundrr-Chicken (Apr 11, 2011)

just a few pics of our younger litter... 3 weeks old


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 11, 2011)

awwww, there sooo cute. It looks like there is a little californian coloring in some of them.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 11, 2011)

Awwww pretty pictures! I can never get mine all looking in the same direction long enough to get a good shot.


----------



## Hop N'Tail (Apr 15, 2011)

Awww soo cute.


----------



## dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful!  In the first pic, at least the 2 buns on each end are going to color nicely with cali markings, especially the one on the right.  I bet its markings will be dark black by the time it's 10-12 old.  Very cute!  

Congrats!


----------

